
Toast sandwich - striking
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toast_sandwich
======
tpeo
Trying to get the most out of stale bread was a probably big deal until the
early 20th century. I mean: toast, french toast, soup (really a dipping sauce
for stale bread), bread puddings, crumbled and fried (as in _migas_ ),
crumbled and mixed into eggs and then fried (as in some spanish tortilla
recipes), crumbled into a variety of recipes. And all of these are quite
edible, or at least they used to be back when people didn't have Wonder Bread.

------
dTal
Y'know, just because it has a Wikipedia article doesn't mean it's not still a
stupid idea...

------
adolph
See also Chip Butty and
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crisp_sandwich](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crisp_sandwich)

------
Raphmedia
I can't believe it's actually a thing. I've been doing it since I was a child
and was certain that it was my brainchild.

It's even better if you put peanut butter on the white bread and jelly on both
side of the toast. Peanut butter and jelly time with an added crunch!

~~~
jlebrech
when I was a child I came up with a mustard and sugar sandwich. it was pretty
nice, the hotness of the mustard kinda boosted the sugariness

~~~
vacri
In high school, a friend of mine had a 'mustard club'. In order to join it,
you had to eat a jar of Hot English Mustard by itself. I like mustard, but not
quite that much...

------
eridal
When I was child, my grandmother used to cook this recipe for me:

    
    
        *. put oil to heat
    
        1. lightly beat a couple of eggs
        2. add provenzal, as you like it
        3. wet a piece of bread in there
        4. and quickly throw it on the oil
        5. fry for a bit and turn the bread around
        5. enjoy :)
    

It was one of these mini family rituals that later on I came to understand how
much happiness it brought to my life.

~~~
mbrookes
That's French toast...

...with French herbs.

French toast to me is normally eaten sweet - say with maple syrup, but that
works too.

~~~
welly
I spent some time in the US when I was in my late teens and it was the first
time I saw French toast or, as we call it in the UK, Eggy Bread served with
syrup on it. I didn't know where to put myself. It sounded horrific. I
actually tried some and it wasn't as bad as I was expecting but got to say, I
prefer it with my salt, pepper, tomato ketchup and sausages.

------
Namrog84
Sooooo. Basically eating 3 pieces of bread at once?

If I have a Crescent roll. That has hundred layers. Is that like a toast
sandwich inception?

~~~
cmarschner
It's called a deep sandwich. You should add some convolutional layers inside.

------
carapace
I was hungry and lazy once and grabbed three slices of bread at once to eat as
a snack. I looked at them together in my hand and said, "Bread sandwich."

I think this wikipedia entry might be something like a stale April Fool's Day
joke.

------
ddmf
Mucky fat on a slab of bread is (or was) a staple in Yorkshire.

You get beef dripping from the butcher - beef juice with a top layer of fat -
you then mash it together, and spread it on bread with a little bit of salt.

It's magical.

------
zumu
I've been doing this for years. It always blows people's minds. Generous salt
and pepper is key. Using a different type of bread for the toast bit is also a
fun improvisation.

------
Asooka
We call this "a student's sandwich", because when you are a poor student,
those are all the ingredients of a proper sandwich you can afford. Though a
proper student sandwich doesn't toast the middle slice (on account of not
having a toaster due to being poor) and skips the butter (on account of not
having money for butter).

~~~
bengoodger
Throw some potato chips on there.

------
simooooo
This food is an indication of economic depression

